
Crooks Spy on Casino Card Games With Hacked Security Cameras, Win $33M - joewee
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/03/hackers-game-casino/
======
joewee
Was this poker? How was the casino able to see the hole cards? What other game
could this have been? And who would play at these stakes? Was it the casino's
money that was lost or other players? There is no mention of victims, so
perhaps it wasn't poker?

